# Culinary schools and vegetarian cooking



## eclipse27 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am interested in becoming a vegetarian specialty chef. Are there any specific programs/schools that I should check out? I am completely new to this so I don't know where to begin. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



-Eclipse


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Check out the CIA i know we have to take classes in one of the restuarants on campus that only serves vegetarian dishes. Im sure there are courses you can take in the CE (continuing edu) that are individual paid classes.

so check it out:

Culinary Vacations in New York-The Culinary Institute of America


----------

